# Welcome to Wisborg -1838



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is a video showing a backdrop I did for a Nosferatu diorama. The back drop is translucent and can be back lighted to create an interesting effect for monster scenes. If there is enough interest I'd be glad to do a video demonstrating the technique.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive work! 

Sean


----------

